# BNP with fry



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I noticed that my male BNP has been hiding in his cave for a couple days now. The fry have hatched and I am wondering if I need to move them to another tank for raising. The other occupants of the tank is 4 dwarf parrot cichlids 2 angels 6 giant danios 1 male betta and a few cories. This is my first time having BNP fry of my own. Have raised some for a friend in the past. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

They can stay with the plecos but they will become food for other fishes like the angels etc


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Claudia said:


> They can stay with the plecos but they will become food for other fishes like the angels etc


I divided the tank just to be safe.


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

Once they come out of hiding they will get eaten by larger fish. Other than that good luck .


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

It has been a couple of days now and still no little guys leaving the cave. He is leaving the cave though. How long till the babies come out? The father is a dark silver tip and I have no idea whom the mother is. I think it was an albino but not positive. What color should the babies be?


----------



## Gwenyvarca (Feb 5, 2012)

That was so cool to see thanks for showing me. I want a couple when they are good to go. Looks like about 50+ in the cave. Keep me posted.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Be careful with dwarf parrot Cichlids they are opportunist feeders and will eat fry or eggs if they get a chance
I discovered the hard way.

Mixed parent plecos can be either parent traits or a combination.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

gratx!. be sure to create some hiding places so your survival rate is higher.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Best you move them to a different tank while they are still together. When they become mobile it becomes difficult to catch them all over the tank and you will have a very high mortality rate as a result of interest from angels and parrots.


----------

